# a few classic pics



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Went down with mike to follow Fletcher and root him on. Took some pics. Here are a few.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Two days in a row we saw Kevin wirth wack a big fish right in front of us. He is the one in the unwrapped boat. The other is kvd. We saw him catch 2 keepers first thing this morning. Also it was cool to meet ray Scott the man who started bass. Was an awesome trip. Heading back tomorrow.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the nice pic wish i was there did you take your boat and you got to meet the man him self good for you,markfish


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

No, did not take the boat. We flew down. The expo was incredible. Tons of fishing equipment, baits and lots of pros there to talk to. What a different world we live in here in Ohio. The whole city of Shreveport was pumped that the classic was there. Just everyday people was asking, You guys here for the classic. The southern hospitality showed as all the locals were very nice people. Last night while watching the news on a local channel ,the bassmaster classic was their top story. They took probably 15 minutes of their newscast to report about the classic. Fishing is obviously a huge part of the Shreveport life. Ate some good cajun food too! Just got back this afternoon, what an experience!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not a bass fisherman and that's still pretty cool...........


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

ok, I am jealous. Bet that was a great time. I was stationed in the south and its a different world for sure, food is beter and people are polite as long as your not a stuck up yankee.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing guys!! I am jealous...one of these years I will make it to a classic...or move south!! lol Glad you guys had a great time...thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome pics!! I actually was born in Shreveport and lived there for a few years....would of been a great excuse to the wife to fly down and visit....."oh im sorry honey i didnt know the classic was going on now too" haha It is a great city and aweesssommeeee food!


----------

